# Sam & Dill in the Sand & Surf



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of Sam and Dill whooping it up at the beach. Their enthusiasm brings a smile to my face. I'm glad they had a great day and you have two tired pups on your hands.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures...I love the ones where it looks like the dogs are chatting. Sammy (i think) chatting with the yellow lab, you know they are saying how wonderful their humans are for bring them to the beach!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

always love seeing your pics of Sam and Dill, you really do capture the moment


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pictures - they are so lucky - looks like so much fun.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

What wonderful photos! I'm jealous of the beach time


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! And some very happy dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pictures are Awesome, sure can tell all the dogs at the beach were having a great time and were talking to each other.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh What Fun! I bet both boys were tired puppers for a day or two.

Ike had a case of the zoomies yesterday after jumping into the Bay at my MIL's. He didn't swim; he'd jump in, jump out, and then zoom crazy figure 8's across the yard. He was wearing the same expression as Dillon. A HUGE happy smile.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very lovely indeed! What a splendid day! Thanks for telling a beautiful, fun-filled day through your camera lense!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, what a great time they had! Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics Marlene! Good things my boys don't know what they are missing being landlocked here in NE.! I am envious though!
Looks like such fun!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great photos of your two enjoying the surf. Lucky pups!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Great pics! I love how they play so hard and poop out. Then sleep so soundly.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

that's a whoooole lot of happy doggies!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

janine said:


> Great pictures...I love the ones where it looks like the dogs are chatting. Sammy (i think) chatting with the yellow lab, you know they are saying how wonderful their humans are for bring them to the beach!!


LOL I had the exact same thought! Absolutely WONDERFUL pictures! Certainly brought a smile to my face, too!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks you guys!! Poor Sammy is still a little sore, but starting to walk a little more normal now


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy pups!!! Love the pictures.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG, I want to be there having fun with your guys! Gorgeous photo's of gorgeous pups.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Woo-hoo looks like they had a blast!

I'm so jealous of your dog beach I so wish we had one here.

Those were great photos, your boys are adorable. I esp. liked the one where Sammy and his pal are each retrieving a tennis ball =)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I wanna play with them! They look like they are having SOO much fun.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

They look like two really happy boys! It looks like they had so much fun. Chester is jealous since it hasn't been warm enough for his mommy and daddy to take him to the beach yet.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

What a perfect day - what more could a dog ask for .......... and some sunny grass to finish drying off and have a good sleep.
We haven't taken ours to the beach for about a month with autumn here, but I alway laugh how they find their 'like'-dogs ..... Ben charges off with all the zoomy-let's-swim-to-China dogs and Tessa is much more selective about who she hangs out with. She also prefers Goldens or labs ... Ben is just GONE while Tessa comes back to check in with us, occasionally choosing 1 special dog for the extra tail wag and then the let's-play bow. 

Thanks for sharing such happy pictures


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Could not show Maggie those pics...she'd be very jealous of your Beach Boys


----------

